# Fixing anterior pelvic tilt



## chicken_hawk (Oct 13, 2013)

If you already checked my previous link on posture and need some more practical help with pelvic tile check this link out:

Fixing Anterior Pelvic Tilt: Posture tricks to make your butt and gut smaller


----------



## tripletotal (Oct 13, 2013)

Good article...that's a problem I've been struggling with forever. I've used some of the techniques in the article.

Now I've got a more clear plan and some new tools and I'm going to get straightened out.

Thanks!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 13, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Good article...that's a problem I've been struggling with forever. I've used some of the techniques in the article.
> 
> Now I've got a more clear plan and some new tools and I'm going to get straightened out.
> 
> Thanks!



I got it bad too...I look pregnant ha ha and I have scapula winging so I look like and 'S". I am put together a routine I can do at nightly after the gym so we will see what happens.

Hawk


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow u guys are bent.. Use a thin leather weight belt too as it sucks up your gut and assist posture and keeps deep belly breathing down so gut does not get stretched out .


----------

